

Show HN: my customer validation page, a simple analytics solution - aledalgrande
http://onsightapp.com/

======
CharlieA
I remember seeing a real-time analytics demo piece on HN a few days ago
(<http://chatteranalytics.com/>). It's a single page that displays a live
stream of all the actions by various viewers on the page as you viewed it.

While your solutions probably differ (and may in fact be complementary) it
might be worth building a small portion of your analytics solution into your
signup page, in the same fashion, to give the clearest indicator of what your
analytics could do, and then you can SHOW people why they need it.

~~~
aledalgrande
OMG thanks for the tip, it's really useful!!!

~~~
aledalgrande
(I didn't know I had a direct competitor, but it makes it more fun)

------
petervandijck
1\. Too much text.

2\. We need screenshots.

3\. "Use your semantics" doesn't really mean anything to me.

4\. It doesn't seem to do anything that I can't already get. You need to find
a real differentiation, _or_ explain it better if you already have one.

~~~
aledalgrande
Thank you! I know I have to work on the screenshots, just tried with the most
minimalistic version I could. And yes, need to get the differentiator clearer.

~~~
petervandijck
Yes, first, do the differentiation. Do you know what it is? If so, just try to
explain it to us here. We'll give feedback :)

~~~
aledalgrande
From what I know a differentiator is the key that makes you different from the
competition, that makes unique your product, am I right?

~~~
michael_dorfman
Yes, but that's not what he was asking. The question is: do you know what your
key differentiator is? If so, try to explain it to us here.

It's important to try to craft a "unique value proposition", and then make
sure your page positions your product around that.

~~~
aledalgrande
Oh, OK. I'll try it then: its value proposition that differentiates from other
solutions is its realtime and really focused output. The main interface is not
graphs that sum what happened in a day, but more of what is happening right
now. And of course its easiness to setup. My idea is you can know that people
are doing something wrong on your website by looking at the stream. For
example if you have an image that is understood as a link to the checkout, but
doesn't have a link, this app should be able to tell it to you.

------
benologist
You need a better, more visual way to present what you're doing. A few
sentences and a link to another page with another sentence doesn't really make
a strong case for using your platform.

~~~
aledalgrande
Thanks for your comment! Yes, I know I have to work with visualization. I'll
try to make another version that is more appealing, in these days!

------
aledalgrande
Do you think concepts are clear? Give me some feedback please :)

